# embroidered tag supplier?



## Johnnymakes (Jan 16, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a supplier of embroidered tags, looking for quality at a reasonable price. I'm in the uk, but maybe the better option may be further afield. Thinking something approximately 20x20mm for T-shirt sleeve, probably start with getting 250 or so initially. 

Cheers!


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

First we call 'embroidered' tags 'wovens'. Use lucky Lucky Label. They are great, fast & provide samples via photograph or mail. The catch is.. you have to order 1200 but for the amazing price of 220 bucks. If you want, a good idea is to make universal tags that you can use on multiple products and for multiple collections. 

Just ordering 250 tags will cost you an arm and a leg. Literally.


----------



## Johnnymakes (Jan 16, 2012)

That sounds reasonable. Just finishing up my logo, so once it's finished i'll contact them. 

cheers!


----------



## TheWorkingDog (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree, 250 would probably cost you more than if you just ordered 1000. If you're still looking, we do a great job supplying many clients with our quality apparel trims, tagless print transfers, etc. We also offer design support. Visit our site to learn more about our all of our products and services. Thanks!

The Working Dog Label Co. & Associates - (HOME) THE DOG HOUSE


----------

